# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Đánh giá ASUS ZenPad Z380KL dòng tablet mới mang cấu hình mới

## lienqh

kể từ khi *asus* ra mắt các dòng tablet mới thuộc họ nhà zen, họ dường như đã thay đổi những sản phẩm tablet theo hướng như zenfone đã làm được là tạo sự mới lạ và giá cả phải chăng cho các sản phẩm của mình. các sản phẩm được chia ra làm nhiều phân khúc nhiều chủng loại và cấu hình cũng khác nhau phù hợp cho mọi đối tượng người sử dụng. có 1 sản phẩm trong số các tablet này tương đối khác biệt trong cấu hình đó là *
zenpad 8 z380kl*.





​
vẫn thiết kế giống các sản phẩm tablet kia z380kl sử dụng vỏ nhựa, thiết kế mặt sau giống như cuốn và mỏng giống các đời z170 hay z370 điểm khác biệt là màn hình này lớn hơn với 8 inch nhưng lại không giống với thiết kế của z580.



​về thiết kế không quá phải nói nhiều vì gần như z380 giống y chang như các anh em cùng họ với nó. logo a*sus* dập nổi phía trước viền dưới và có cặp loa kép đặt phía 2 viền trước máy.


​
phần sau cũng có logo dập nổi chính giữa máy trên vỏ nhựa phía sau máy, các góc bo tròn camera được đưa r góc trái phía sau máy cùng thêm tên của dòng tablet được dập lên phía cạnh phải máy.


​
cạnh máy được thiết kế bo viền bạc tạo cho máy cảm giác cao cấp hơn các sản phẩm khác.



​màn hình của zenpad z380kl là màn hình 8 inch ips với độ phân giải hd 1280 x 800p cùng mật độ điểm ảnh 189dpi, màn hình của zenpad là không quá xuất sắc nhưng nó được trang bị thêm kính cường lực gorilla glass 4 tăng cường khả năng chống chịu va đập hay trầy xước của máy. máy cũng được trang bị 3g, 4g lte cat 4.





​đối với camera, *zenpad 8 z380k*l cũng được trang bị 8m camera sau và 2.1m camera trước cho chất lượng chụp hình ở mức trung bình, trang bị thêm rất nhiều chế độ chụp hình giống như zenfone. sản phẩm này cũng sử dụng tích hợp giao diện zenui.

phần cứng bên trong z380kl có sự thay đổi đáng kể với các dòng tablet của asus khác. các dòng tablet kia trang bị chủ yếu là chip intel atom còn đối với z380kl thì lại được trang bị chip qualcomm snapdragon 410, máy trang bị ram 2gb và có bộ nhớ trong 16gb. cấu hình tuy không quá xuất sắc nhưng có thể thấy khi được trang bị dòng chip mới dòng tablet này trở nên khác biệt so với các tablet còn lại.











_thông số từ aida64_​đối với cấu hình này hiệu năng của máy cũng có ở mức chấp nhận được trong tầm giá này bởi với 1 dòng chíp tầm trung và phổ thông không nên đòi hỏi quá nhiều về hiệu năng của nó. hãy xem 1 số đánh giá về hiệu năng dưới đây.

*antutu*



​với 21 nghìn điểm antutu có thể đánh giá đây là 1 sản phẩm không quá bèo so với phần cúng và giá thành, nếu sử dụng thì nó cũng có thể ngang bằng với các dòng chip atom z3580 về số điểm này.

*một số benchmark đánh giá về đồ họa.*

​_3d mark
_
​_nenamark_

​_pc mark
_​nhân đồ họa của z380kl là adreno 306, nhân đồ họa này cho tốc độ xử lý ở mức trung bình khá nếu như sử dụng các đồ họa quá nặng hay chơi các game đòi hỏi quá nhiều về chi tiết đồ họa thì có thể dẫn đến tình trạng hơi lag hay dật. nhưng đối với các xử lý và giải trí thông thường thì *zenpad z380kl* có thể đáp ứng hoàn toàn không gặp bất kỳ 1 khó khăn nào.

----------


## nguyennhu

*một số benchmark đánh giá về xử lý phần cứng.*



_vellamo_



_geekbench3_



_base x mark_





_passmark performance_



_quadrant standard_



_passmark os ii_​với chip snapdragon 410, ram 2gb z380kl có thể đáp ứng mọi xử lý yêu cầu của người dùng. tuy chỉ 2gb ram nhưng zenpad z380kl hoàn toàn có thể chạy đa nhiệm tốt mà không phải gặp vấn đề gì quá khó khăn.

*asus zenpad 8.0 z380kl* chạy trên giao diện android 5.0 lollipop*,* tại thời điểm phiên bản mới nhất của android cùng với giao diện zenui của asus với khả năng thao tác rất nhanh mà không gặp bắt cứ delay nào.

pin của *zenpad z380kl* là loại pin li- ion 400mah, với dòng pin và dung lượng như thế này cùng chip snapdragon zenpad z380kl có thể sử dụng trong vòng 9 tiếng với việc sử dụng thông thường còn nếu chơi game ít nhất cũng có thể đap ứng liên tục trong 5 đến 7 giờ liên tiếp. bởi thế có thể nói zenpad 8 z380kl là 1 chiếc tablet có thời lượng sử dụng pin đáng kể trong những sự lựa chọn trong mức giá 6 triệu.

*tổng hợp*, *zenpad 8 z380kl* là chiếc tablet có cấu hình tầm trung và 1 mức giá hợp lý, chip snapdragon 410, ram 2gb và rom 16gb *zenpad 8 z380kl* có thể đáp ứng những nhu cầu cần thiết khi sử dụng từ nghe nhạc, em phim hay chơi game. tuy nhiên nếu như các bạn muốn có 1 chiếc tablet xử lý nhanh và mạnh hơn thì *zenpad 8 z380kl* không thể đáp ứng được.

----------

